# misfiring when starting



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Sometimes when I start my car it feels like the plugs are all fouled- then itll clear out. When I pull the plugs everything is fine- anyone have an idea what this might be caused by?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Give us some more details. What does it do? Is this only on the first cold start of the day?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

naaaa, I was talking to Balliztik yesterday and kinda figured out what it was. I have the bov set too soft, it was fouling the plugs. It was releasing at like 3 psi and at low rpm then going rich. I got a little overzealous with that thing so................. I bought new plugs yesterday though- Im just going to put the bcpr6's in again- I think the colder plugs are having problems at low rpm and in traffic- wierd............


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> naaaa, I was talking to Balliztik yesterday and kinda figured out what it was. I have the bov set too soft, it was fouling the plugs. It was releasing at like 3 psi and at low rpm then going rich. I got a little overzealous with that thing so................. I bought new plugs yesterday though- Im just going to put the bcpr6's in again- I think the colder plugs are having problems at low rpm and in traffic- wierd............


 Well yeah , colder plugs will foul quicker at low rpms and temperatures. You don't really want to run the colder plugs anywhere but at the track. Especially not with an automatic.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What about one step colder since I'm running more boost. How do you know when you have a BOV set right?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What about one step colder since I'm running more boost. How do you know when you have a BOV set right?


My stock plugs appeared to work fine up around 15 psi. Stock plugs, wires, cap and rotor.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats the thing though too is that I have an msd 6al also and theyre still giving me shit! Im going to change them out tonight.

Hey Jake, is yours adjustable? From what I have found- dont have the thing set so soft that itll just release when your using the throttle by hand, I have mine now set where itll release at about 4-5 psi, but its a twin chamber bov so it is getting more assistance then a normal bov would. Unless that is just a marketing ploy-lol.

Hey thanks for the "automatic" comment buddy, as a matter of fact this morning I was eating a bagel and drinking a pepsi while driving and I didnt have to stop to shift or contort myself to shift while holding items that could get real messy Oh and I still smoked some dumbass in a ricer jetta with a vr6 too---lol I love automatic, When it goes out I am going to change it to a 5 speed though......

That was alot to write about one comment wasnt it?-I mustve been offended lol


----------

